# Very excited. Just got a call



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Just got a call from my arborist buddy. I have been calling him about picking up some logs to bring to my buddy's bandmill in town here. He is the kind of guy you need to almost harass to get anything done. A real good guy, do anything for a friend. Just a space case. I am meeting with him right after work today to pick up a load of cherry:thumbsup:. Hope I can get enough in my little p/u. His boss said I can take the wood, he just wants a few boards he said. Think I should throw him a couple of bucks?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

He's using his time and fuel to deliver free wood to you, even if it's not "out of his way" from his perspective he could be doing other things, but he's not. Not even considering "greasing the skids" for another load in the future, it's just the right thing to do IMO, whether you get another future load or not.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I am going to give the guy's some cash. I agree with you. It is wood they get from thier jobs. Most of it he just stores in his yard and cuts up for firewood to sell to make up for the slow season in CT. Some of the stuff they just chip and burn is amazing. I am going there to pick it up. He is a good friend and I wouldn't ask him to deliver with his equiptment.


----------

